# Make You Smile Farmers!



## goodhors (Oct 7, 2011)

This was recommended for viewing on another forum.  Yeah is is a commercial, 
but it did make me smile!  

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTrG7mpb61U[/youtube]

I haven't gotten thru all the other videos they have posted off to the side, but will
be working on them.  Seem to be pretty enteraining, though NOT like the 
local farmers I see!  All that wafting straw over their heads makes me itch watching!!

An interesting viewpoint of how Advertising folks see farming people's lives, singing
and dancing on the SHINY tractors!!


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 16, 2011)

That didn't make me smile...it made me laugh! That was great. Not what you would expect at the start!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Oct 17, 2011)

bwah hahahahaha!  I can see it now,  my husband out shoveling cow patties and breaking into song.  Dancing and twirling around with the shovel.  Picking up a hen and looking longingly into its eyes before setting it free.    That is some funny stuff right there!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 17, 2011)

This ad is from the UK and thats how we all farm there   not sure why we moved to Canada


----------



## Genipher (Oct 22, 2011)

My favorite part was when he tried to set the chicken free. hehe.


----------



## zzGypsy (Oct 22, 2011)

I have breakfast down at the local farmer-hangout on saturday and sunday mornings and let me just say that not a ONE of them even looks a LITTLE bit like that!
ha! 

and yeah, that's how I set chickens free all the time! heeheehee


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 22, 2011)

Do you think they will give me a nice shiny red tractor and four handsome young men with abs like that to help me out on my farm if I buy YEO Yogurt?  

Bring IT ON!


----------



## goodhors (Oct 23, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Do you think they will give me a nice shiny red tractor and four handsome young men with abs like that to help me out on my farm if I buy YEO Yogurt?
> 
> Bring IT ON!


Don't you just WISH they did?!  I would eat a LOT of YEO yogurt for that bonus!!  Ha Ha


----------



## zzGypsy (Oct 23, 2011)

my first thought was... 

_Where can I find some farm hands like that?_

and my second was...

_you don't suppose they'd just break out into song any time you gave them a task to do, do you?_ 

somehow my fantasy world just doesn't work as well as it did before I got a little cynical...


----------

